# Recent EGR cooler recall



## Dons328d (May 4, 2017)

*No Recall Parts Until December!!!*

Yes, I Took my 2014 328d in for an oil change on 10/16, was then told I had a cracked EGR cooler. I also would need a new intake. OK, had been given a nice loaner, 2019 X5. It was large and had some CHARGE. I eventually wanted something smaller and "traded" the X5 for a 340i... What a hotrod. Then I checked back with the dealer and talked to the Service Manager who told me that they had one 328d that the leaked enough coolant the engine locked up! He said the dealership had more cars showing up than the parts available. I was then told parts would be available in December and that BMW would give customers BMW cars from Enterprise car rental where BMW would pay the insurances on as they need to get their loaner cars back. I will wait until they contact me on a rental BMW.
So I was soon to go on my vacation to a cabin in the Virginia mountains and decided to "trade" the 340i in on a nice 2020 330i with just 500 miles and I was impressed with the power and economy of the twinpower two liter as I got 35 mpg doing 80 mph on route 81... BUT I miss my 328d!!
My question is to all the 328d owners out there that have already had the recall fixed and have some miles on their cars. DO YOU NOTICE ANY DIFFERENCES in mileage, power or anything?? Or just the same?


----------



## LakeCitySkyRoad (May 24, 2017)

Paddy323Ci said:


> About four months ago the dealer completed the recall and found 'no issues'.
> 
> Recently the check engine light came on and the dealer says it's due to a EGR issue. The dealer also stated they want to do a 'smoke' check in order to properly troubleshoot the Engine light. The dealer wants to charge me over $600 to do the 'smoke' check and if the problem is related to the recall that will 'consider' offering me a credit for the $600.
> 
> Anyone have experience with a EGR related check engine light? Thanks!


My issue was an intermittent MIL code P2004 and pending code P2457 (intake manifold stuck open and EGR cooling system error, respectively). I took it in last April and was moved to head of the list for parts and they did the recall, replaced everything and shipped my car back to me. I have had no MIL since. I had had no noticeable fluid loss beforehand but there was heavy clogging of the system.


----------



## LakeCitySkyRoad (May 24, 2017)

Dons328d said:


> Yes, I Took my 2014 328d in for an oil change on 10/16, was then told I had a cracked EGR cooler. I also would need a new intake. ....
> My question is to all the 328d owners out there that have already had the recall fixed and have some miles on their cars. DO YOU NOTICE ANY DIFFERENCES in mileage, power or anything?? Or just the same?


I did the recall at 97k miles in April. It had been throwing an intermittent MIL code P2004 and pending code P2457 (intake manifold stuck open and EGR cooling system error, respectively) beforehand but fuel consumption was good as was power (we did a lot of towing with the 328d wagon last year - 11k miles with a 3000# camper trailer on top of another 20k of highway).

So, to answer your question: 2014 328dx wagon. Did recall at 97k miles, 10k miles later we have had no MIL, driving "feels good"-peppy and smooth- and towing MPG is up 5%.


----------



## Enthusiast 456 (Jun 23, 2014)

Dons328d said:


> Yes, I Took my 2014 328d in for an oil change on 10/16, was then told I had a cracked EGR cooler. I also would need a new intake. OK, had been given a nice loaner, 2019 X5. It was large and had some CHARGE. I eventually wanted something smaller and "traded" the X5 for a 340i... What a hotrod. Then I checked back with the dealer and talked to the Service Manager who told me that they had one 328d that the leaked enough coolant the engine locked up! He said the dealership had more cars showing up than the parts available. I was then told parts would be available in December and that BMW would give customers BMW cars from Enterprise car rental where BMW would pay the insurances on as they need to get their loaner cars back. I will wait until they contact me on a rental BMW.
> So I was soon to go on my vacation to a cabin in the Virginia mountains and decided to "trade" the 340i in on a nice 2020 330i with just 500 miles and I was impressed with the power and economy of the twinpower two liter as I got 35 mpg doing 80 mph on route 81... BUT I miss my 328d!!
> My question is to all the 328d owners out there that have already had the recall fixed and have some miles on their cars. DO YOU NOTICE ANY DIFFERENCES in mileage, power or anything?? Or just the same?


Mine was done several months ago but no parts replaced (just inspection). Mine is a 2017.


----------

